# beans awol



## purplephazes (Apr 3, 2009)

its been two 2 weeks a mate directed me toward a netherlands bank ..the postie reckons 6-8 days not on stealth only standard still waitin will they everland or neverland ?? posted to oz i hope.. anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2009)

2 weeks ain't anything.  Patience!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks again smokinmom chillin now


----------



## benevolence6gc (Apr 3, 2009)

3 days from Drchronic.com uk to us (west coast) as of last week.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 3, 2009)

DR. Chronic usually gets here in 4-6 days from order.
but i prefer Gypsy Nirvana usually 7 days from order. 
i have made multiple orders from both these companies and 100% made it without any problems :hubba: 
but 2 weeks is not that bad and if they were stopped coming into the states you would still receive your pack without seeds and with a customs slip inside.
also if you sent a money order it does take a while sometimes
i use a greendot pre-paid master card when ordering  
so there sent out ASAP


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 3, 2009)

attitude..6days to my door with free t-shirt and free beans


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys its not that i spent alot of $$ my main concern is just getting them ! i only spent about aus$50 for indica/sativa prem mix with a few freebies thrown in ! mj/seeds.nl ..it is the 1st time i have tried seed bank ordering ...and am  so to speak ( getting a bit hot under the collar) yet i notice some people post their problems and include the details of what they are expecting (duh) so therefore discreet packaging is no longer happening .. and i should probably prepare for worst!! even though i figured they may cross my border during the easter rush and slip on by! still hopful all the same but will look elsewhere if the discreet? package does not arrive.... hhhhhmmmmm teeshirt + beans! nice dankerz


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 3, 2009)

I order from .nl regularly and have always received my seeds. have patience, i can't remember hearing about anyone not receiving their package from them.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 4, 2009)

SWEET !! cadlakmike1 i didnt do any checkin out of nl before buyin but rest assured !! thanks heaps for the bonus feedback


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I order from .nl regularly and have always received my seeds. have patience, i can't remember hearing about anyone not receiving their package from them.


how has the quality of the strains been? i ask cause they dont seem to label the seed bank the strains are from. that or i just cant find it. 
i mean they have a nice looking Big Bud for $33 now Sensi Seeds BB is some nice smoke. Nirvana's all turned hermie on me.
same with the Cheese is it Green Houses or Big Buddha's


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 4, 2009)

i just checked out some old threads on nl it seems a couple of people have had to appear at the p/o and sign for them and pay an extra $20us..fingers are crossed now due to them being under a non exsisting name at my address 15days now (waiting) !


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> how has the quality of the strains been? i ask cause they dont seem to label the seed bank the strains are from. that or i just cant find it.
> i mean they have a nice looking Big Bud for $33 now Sensi Seeds BB is some nice smoke. Nirvana's all turned hermie on me.
> same with the Cheese is it Green Houses or Big Buddha's



I don't know where they get their seeds from but I'm happy with what I've got. The only one hermie I've ever had was my fault due to unsuccessful experiments, it was promptly destroyed.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 6, 2009)

empty mail box today (16)


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2009)

I ordered from nl. 8 days to get to mid west. 30 days the post office held b/c the post office changed my house number on the package the seeds came in. The post office screwed it up.Had to go to post office and sign for them.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 6, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I ordered from nl. 8 days to get to mid west. 30 days the post office held b/c the post office changed my house number on the package the seeds came in. The post office screwed it up.Had to go to post office and sign for them.


i have been checkin out previous threads all with good outcomes i expect a bit longer being d/under but if post office requires signature this may be a problem as it is getting delivered to a person that does'nt exsist:holysheep:   now my knees are knockin


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> i have been checkin out previous threads all with good outcomes i expect a bit longer being d/under but if post office requires signature this may be a problem as it is getting delivered to a person that does'nt exsist:holysheep:   now my knees are knockin



When I had to go to post office and sign for it, they did not ask for any id or anything.:aok:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 6, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> When I had to go to post office and sign for it, they did not ask for any id or anything.:aok:


whew i hope the oz postie is laxed about it i did have some stuff i.e nz tobacco sent over only to find that the oz govt have wiped out their gift tax now this used to mean that gifts from o/seas were recieved for free i.e tobacco, alcohol etc but now they charge in order to recoup the stimulus package they are handing out as of today (knees are'nt knockin now but teeth are chattering) :hubba:


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 6, 2009)

They're slow but they get it done.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 6, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> They're slow but they get it done.


keepin the faith winstonwolf


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 7, 2009)

only bills today (17)


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

purple are you an Aussie.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 7, 2009)

he (the postie turned up early (9 am) govt rubbish only 18 days patience is wearing thin... yes bl true blue


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

You do not hear many people refer to it as OZ. I heard they are getting real tough in your part of the world.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 8, 2009)

*** leo haunting my thread i am waitin for ya come get some


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 8, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You do not hear many people refer to it as OZ. I heard they are getting real tough in your part of the world.


very true bl especially this state yet they (the govt) allow you 2 grow in the nations capitol and punish those outside it for carrying , growing, dealing ,etc there is another town in nth nsw known for being a mj township (google nimbin) and leo is tryin to shut it down hard core yet when i lived in sydney in kings cross every 2nd coffee shop was sellin 6 yrs ago so they shut all of them down !! now the long arm of the law is tryin to shut em all down .. yet the old saying stills stands .. 1 door closes and 3 open LOL .. if only they new the difference between a drunk driver crossing white lines as opposed to a stoner driving to slow !! personally i think they are all alcohlics ..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 8, 2009)

Well if they do not arrive try and try again aye. Attitude seeds guarantees  delivery for an extra fee..


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 10, 2009)

i notice there are 2 banks of similiar names  one is mjseeds.nl the other is mj.nl and both have different home pages .. day 19 sittin tight still keepin faith. i ordered through mjseeds.nl if this helps... buddy i went through 100 pages on avg tool bar and cannot find attitude anywhere only one was radio attitude  and gettin nowhere trying to find the site .. could use a little help if possible ! thanks in advance!


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought some Poi toys from Oz a couple of times and it took a while to get to Europe... A couple of weeks, maybe more....
It could be the post services...
Give it a few more days, they should be there soon...

Did you try asking the seed bank? I once waited almost a month for some Beans from NL... They said something was out of stock and it took them a while to get... At the same time my order status was - Shipped - 
Send them an e-mail.. See what they say...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 10, 2009)

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

replace the "xx" with "tt". When you order they have many different shipping options. I use their steath shipping with guaranteed delivery no signature required.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 11, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> i notice there are 2 banks of similiar names one is mjseeds.nl the other is mj.nl and both have different home pages .. day 19 sittin tight still keepin faith. i ordered through mjseeds.nl if this helps... buddy i went through 100 pages on avg tool bar and cannot find attitude anywhere only one was radio attitude and gettin nowhere trying to find the site .. could use a little help if possible ! thanks in advance!


 
You will find your Attitude seedbank as official distributor of DP.  Whether you want DP seeds once you arrive to Attitude is your own choice, but here is link where you can find the web site you are looking for:

hxxp://www.dutch-passion.nl/home.php?p=dealers&l=en&dl=en&t=all


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

NIKIMADRITISTA, thanks for the delivery info much apprec.. BUDLOVE thankyou 2 for site info! WHITE WIDOW .. thanks 2 for info about dp .


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 12, 2009)

Do not buy DP, there are much better breeders out there. I have had better results with Nirvana then DP, so there is an exception to the rule "you get get what you pay for".


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

i have come to thinking from the info provided that once easter holidays are over and done i will make contact with the supplier to confirm shipping dates and e.t.a it also seems that they have a pretty reliable delivery wrap. if this is an unsuccessful proposal .. it would seem that they may cop a bad wrap due to not recieving anything at all, customs included.. australia beware type stuff. luckily i did 'nt over spend as this purchase was a test run to see if delivery would be recieved.. thanks to all for the input about this matter and for other info provided i so far am putting it down to bad luck.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Do not buy DP, there are much better breeders out there. I have had better results with Nirvana then DP, so there is an exception to the rule "you get get what you pay for".


 
I will respectfully disagree, but will advise that you purchase whatever breeding company / brand you want - but purchase it from a confirmed official distributor/web site that you see on DP web site.  This is how I helped to narrow down which company I would trust to purchase from.  You can likely purchase Nirvana or Greenhouse, or whatever brand you prefer from official distributor of DP.  If DP recommends them as reliable to send their seeds that they produce (genuine seeds), then I can trust them to send reliably all other brands of seeds WHATEVER YOU PREFER - I recommend you ask them to remove the seeds from the original packaging and send to you "Super Stealth" and what you receive will even amaze you how SuperStealth greatly increases the chances you will receive the seeds you paid for.

I myself do like DP, since they are one of the first established and most established breeders.  

But then again, all bud is good so I would also like to try SensiSeeds Jack Herer because I hear it is THE GUV'NOR of marijuana types - but hard to refine phenotypes because of the 4 types of marijuana that were used to create it.  They say it is the Champagne of all marijuana strains.  So I would like to try that and breed good phenomes of this type, too.

Let us know what you purchase; I am sure we will all being drooling over whatever type you decide to purchase.

But be smart and purchase (or have delivered) only one package of 10 at a time.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks whitewidow your recommendations are duely noted.. unlike some on other threads i find your knowledge to be perfectly credible and reliable thanks again


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 12, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> thanks whitewidow your recommendations are duely noted.. unlike some on other threads i find your knowledge to be perfectly credible and reliable thanks again


 
Thanks, man (or sister)!

I am just trying to steer you in the right direction for you to make your own choices about what is right for you and your own unique grow situation.

Enjoy!

...looking forward to the day when marijuana is re-legalized and we can all reveal our identities and meet together and smoke together.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 13, 2009)

man !


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 30, 2009)

evidently these beans were posted on the 25-3-09 and today is game over ! this mob suck ! i have no message from customs and no such described parcel has arrived either ! The post office also has no parcel undelivered to my address ! i wish leo would knock on my door so that i get peace of mind . But it does'nt look like thats going to happen either ! Shame ! So now i'm wondering if there's a mark against my address in someones computer system to prevent further orders arriving at home ! damn it 1st attempt has failed !!!take care !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 30, 2009)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> attitude..6days to my door with free t-shirt and free beans



I ordered from Attitude Monday (27 April).  I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 30, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> evidently these beans were posted on the 25-3-09 and today is game over ! this mob suck ! i have no message from customs and no such described parcel has arrived either ! The post office also has no parcel undelivered to my address ! i wish leo would knock on my door so that i get peace of mind . But it does'nt look like thats going to happen either ! Shame ! So now i'm wondering if there's a mark against my address in someones computer system to prevent further orders arriving at home ! damn it 1st attempt has failed !!!take care !



I wouldn't give up complete hope but that's not encouraging, especially for your 1st order .


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 30, 2009)

cant you track you order on there website or give them a call to see whats up? purple


----------

